# Married women how often do you talk to your mom



## Sonnybee02 (Aug 1, 2020)

My wife and I have been married 3 years.

I would like to know how often do you talk to your mom and your nieces and nephews?


----------



## Diana7 (Apr 19, 2016)

Well my mum sadly died in her 50's but before that say twice a week for a short chat. Neices and nephews never. We dont see them often due to distance sadly. My brother, we mainly email.


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

Depends on many things, why OP?

Normally though, a few times a week, we text silly pictures to each other daily. Leading up to an event calls increase, or if one of us (including my husband/daughter) isn't well. But none of this takes away from my family though, they're often part of the conversation with the phone on speaker.


----------



## bobert (Nov 22, 2018)

Sonnybee02 said:


> My wife and I have been married 3 years.
> 
> I would like to know how often do you talk to your mom and your nieces and nephews?


You obviously have issues with how often your wife talks to her family, based on this and your other posts. Dealing with that is probably more important than polling because every person is different. My wife never talks to her mom, or anyone else in her family, and she's an only child. I used to talk to my mom a few times a week, now I never do. I know other people (women and men) who talk to their parents/family daily or several times a week. 

This issue has been going on for a while, have you done anything to work on it?


----------



## Affaircare (Jan 11, 2010)

I speak to my mom for about an hour every couple weeks or so. Nephews and neices? Um...now and then but not too often--maybe once-a-month or so.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

My youngest bio sister talked to my parents daily. Me, monthly was a lot after I stopped working with Dad. Now I talk to Mom weekly because she is too alone.


----------



## LisaDiane (Jul 22, 2019)

For my bio-mom -- once a month is TOO much. For my "special" mom (@Affaircare), as much as possible isn't enough!!!  

I have a niece (in her early 20s) who is VERY close to me, and we talk an hour or more about once a week, unless she is having a "crisis", and then we can talk every day until she feels better. Which I am happy (and honored) to make myself available to her whenever she needs me!


----------



## ccpowerslave (Nov 21, 2020)

If you’re looking for ammo to use in an argument my wife talked with her mom 5+ times a week for many years. Yes it pissed me off but she mostly did it while commuting. If she did it during Covid it would have driven me mad.


----------



## Mr The Other (Feb 1, 2014)

My wife will occasionally push me to call my parents. She enjoys our Skype chats, which happen most days.


----------



## marcy* (Feb 27, 2010)

Once a week because my family lives in different country and the time change. If they lived closer more often. Everyday for five minutes will no hurt husband’s feelings , right?


----------



## MJJEAN (Jun 26, 2015)

My mom died when I was just 21 (the day before my 21st birthday)during my first marriage when I was working and had a toddler. She was physically disabled from birth, my dad worked avg. 12-16 hr days. and I was the oldest by a large margin. My siblings were 8 and 10 years younger, respectively. So I'd frequently help her with errands, doctors appointments, personal care, etc. 

I think we averaged about 1-2x per week, depending. Sometimes more when she needed extra help or there was family drama going on.


----------



## DownByTheRiver (Jul 2, 2020)

It's not up to you, but you have to decide if you can stand it or not. It's all down to how close they are and if they're "friends" or whatever, which I agree can be super annoying, having the mother in the middle of everything and lots of times bad boundaries. Just be sure she never gets a house key or is she moves nearby, move out and give up. 

I avoided talking to mine and just liked to touch base about once a month. I'd say once a week for people with decent but not dependent relationships on their mom. But again, you have no control over something that's been developed since childhood. So you just have to negotiate boundaries or decide you can't stand it and not expect her to pick you instead of mom if they're that tight.


----------



## Anastasia6 (May 28, 2017)

Sonnybee02 said:


> My wife and I have been married 3 years.
> 
> I would like to know how often do you talk to your mom and your nieces and nephews?


when my mom was alive it wasn't unusual for me to speak to my mom daily


----------



## maree (Jun 13, 2011)

I talk to my mom almost everyday, nieces and nephews every couple weeks I see them at get together. If my husband had an issue with this then it sucks to be him.


----------



## Pam (Oct 7, 2010)

This questions brought an old, appropriate for the question, but not really appropriate for polite chat, joke to my mind.

My mother lived with us the last 10 years of her life; actually my husband passed away before she did. But before she moved in with us, I talked to her at least every day. My husband was at work, I wasn't, we chatted about things.

Now I am curious about the question.


----------



## lifeistooshort (Mar 17, 2013)

When my father was alive I talked to him at least every other day and if he was here I'd still be doing it. Anyone who didn't like it could kiss my ass.

Having said that, he didn't interfere in my relationships. We typically didn't talk about our personal lives.....we talked about the news/stocks market/our family/work/etc....we had a lot in common. This is why I'm not bothered by the fact that my bf visits his parents multiple times per week (they are local). 

I spoke to my mom once or twice a week before she died but I jusy didn't have as much in common with her.


----------



## Absentminded (Aug 28, 2019)

I speak to my Mum and / or Dad pretty much every day. I usually go for a walk in my lunch break and will call them for a chat while I walk. 
I don’t have any nieces or nephews. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boneal (Dec 27, 2020)

Sonnybee02 said:


> My wife and I have been married 3 years.
> 
> I would like to know how often do you talk to your mom and your nieces and nephews?


A survey from CBS News found 24 percent of adult children thought they should call their mothers at least once a day. Another 24 percent thought they should call a few times a week, while 35 percent answered once a week. And 12 percent deemed once a month or less appropriate.


----------



## cc48kel (Apr 5, 2017)

When the kids were younger, it was a few times a week and then I would see them at sporting events too. But now about once a week. If I don't call my dad calls me-- letting me know I should be calling them more often. My niece calls them everyday.


----------



## pastasauce79 (Mar 21, 2018)

My parents live in a different country but we have a family chat and we usually chat every day.

I call my parents once in a while. I feel very connected through our chat, we send voice messages as well. 

I talk to my mil and fil more often. My fil can text me or call me every day, several times a day! They're mostly short calls but they can drive me crazy! He can be needy, lol! 

Why do you ask?


----------



## Newbies (Sep 23, 2018)

Sonnybee02 said:


> My wife and I have been married 3 years.
> 
> I would like to know how often do you talk to your mom and your nieces and nephews?


I text with my Mother randomly throughout the day. We talk on the phone everyday, sometimes a few times a day. Some calls are quick and some are not.
I speak to my niece and nephews a few times a week. I have always been very close with them.
I live 1200 miles away from my Family so sometimes we Video chat. My Husband usually joins in on my video calls, it's his Family too! 

My time on the phone with my Family does not affect my Marriage. He is usually at work or busy with something else so it doesn't take away from "us" time.


----------



## 21stcenturyfox (Nov 29, 2020)

I see my parents every single day. They live right next door in the house I grew up in. I live in my grandparents old house that my mother grew up in. My grandparents gave my parents 5 acres of their land as a wedding gift and that's where they built their house and have lived for the past 50 years. Then my grandparents left me their house because they knew how much I loved it. My husband thinks that getting a $250,000 house with 100 acres of land (90 of which we sold for $6000/acre) mortgage free was worth living next door to his in laws and having a long commute. And his parents live close enough that he visits them every few days. My parents don't like him and his parents don't like me so we both just hang out with our own parents and don't spend time with our in laws except on special occasions. It probably wouldn't work for a lot of people but it's worked fine for us for 25 years now.


----------



## Sun Catcher (Dec 6, 2013)

I spoke with my parents monthly while they were alive. We lived in different countries. My husband speaks to his mom every week at least and his kids about the same.
One of my son’s txts me every morning. The middle one we talk every few days. My youngest lives walking distance from us and either stops by or calls everyday, especially now during Covid. 
Our closeness doesn’t seem to bother my husband at all. He knows he is a keeper!


----------



## maquiscat (Aug 20, 2019)

Sonnybee02 said:


> My wife and I have been married 3 years.
> 
> I would like to know how often do you talk to your mom and your nieces and nephews?





bobert said:


> You obviously have issues with how often your wife talks to her family, based on this and your other posts. Dealing with that is probably more important than polling because every person is different. My wife never talks to her mom, or anyone else in her family, and she's an only child. I used to talk to my mom a few times a week, now I never do. I know other people (women and men) who talk to their parents/family daily or several times a week.
> 
> This issue has been going on for a while, have you done anything to work on it?


This. My wives are very different from each other. The one talks to her blood family maybe 1 a month if that. There are some given occasions such as bdays and Christmas, but beyond that it's relatively rare. My other wife, however, talks to her mom at least once a week, maybe more. There is no standard.


----------



## joannacroc (Dec 17, 2014)

2 or 3 times a week to my mother and every few months with my nephews and niece because they live in a timezone that is more challenging to find a mutually convenient time. Why?


----------



## heartsbeating (May 2, 2011)

Sonny, you don’t seem to have replied why you’re asking this.

We don’t live near family or have a standard of how often I speak with my mother. Recently about a month went by, then we spoke about 1.5hours and a week later for 3hours (even had intermission for that one!). It varies.


----------



## AVR1962 (May 30, 2012)

Less than once a month, my mom does not like to talk on the phone, she is elderly. Cousins- never, we were not close.


----------

